# why cant i post in classifieds and exchanges?



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

like i said why cant i post??

cheers


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

bump!!!!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

because you are too new


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

fair enough, feel like an outcast lol


----------

